
The woman behind Apple's whimsical icons  - evo_9
http://whatsnext.blogs.cnn.com/2011/11/24/the-woman-behind-apples-whimsical-icons/?hpt=hp_c3
======
wgx
Creator of "Dogcow"!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogcow>

~~~
joezydeco
You can _buy_ a signed Dogcow now!

<http://www.kareprints.com/?p=69>

If only I had kept my copy of Tech Note 31 to frame alongside...

~~~
conradev
If only they had that in T-shirt form..

------
btn
The complete "world class cities" story has been written about by Susan Kare
on Folklore.org:
[http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=World_Class_Cities.tx...](http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=World_Class_Cities.txt)

~~~
philwelch
There's more to the story than that: for instance, New York is a knockoff of
Times, and Geneva is a knockoff of Helvetica, hence the names. Monaco was
named in reference to its status as a monospaced font.

Later on, when Apple actually licensed Times and Helvetica, the knockoffs
coexisted with their original inspirations, even though there's no good reason
you'd want to use New York or Geneva anymore. I still have Geneva on my Mac,
though old stalwarts like Chicago and New York are gone.

